# Pictures



## Mitch Cholewinski (Mar 11, 2007)

If I want to start a new topic on turning how do I post a picture along with the post? I was posting on my gallery with no problem but can't see how to post a picture on a new topic. Need some help guys . Thanks Mitch


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

WHen I post a picture on each thread I upload my picture to a free photo website, I use photobucket, then link it to here. 









Use this icon at the top of the text box and it will pull up a box where you can insert the link under your picture at your photo hosting site. When you submit the thread it will post the picture.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Mitch, not being critical of anyone's method but for me the easiest way is to keep it all in house. Make sure when you post a reply that you are in "Advanced Mode". All that means is that you can see all the smiley faces on the right hand side and the icons at the bottom of the text box. Scroll down a little bit and you will see "Additional Options" in small blue lettering. About an inch and a half below that you'll see a tab titled "Manage Attchments". Click it. You'l see browse buttons. You can upload 2 pictures at a time I believe. Make sure the pictures have already been formatted cropped etc to fit within the requirements (quite generous requirments I might add) listed for each file type. Like .jpeg files for example must be below 97kb or something.
Anyway, once yu click the "upload" button after you have selected your pictures from having clicked the "browse" buttons the software will attch the files automatically for you, but they will not actually show up until you post.
It sounds complictaed but you will be able to do it in a matter of seconds (depending on your speed of course) after you get used to it.
If you need some assistance we can go through it on the landline but I bte you can figure it out. Anyone who can turn bowls like that has something worknig for them. :yes:


----------

